# Hypothyroidism



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

Neeko is my heart. She was a sweet social puppy, though always a little wary of men. She has been through 3 series of training classes, and does whatever we ask of her.

Over the last couple months, she has gained some weight, been slightly lethargic, has not enjoyed being outside. Most worrisome is that at times she has demonstrated some seemingly unprovoked aggression. It's never towards humans, only other dogs. It's not all the time. Sometimes it's a bratty bark at another dog. There has been a couple times in which she has attempted to flat out attack Bruce, but myself or OH has restrained her. Eyes red, snarling, everything. She gets over it as quickly as it starts. This is never directed at humans.

I want to call my vet to get her thyroid checked. She's not due to be seen until July. 

I really want it to be her thyroid. These behaviors are not her.

Questions....

Should I have it sent to Hemopet?

Has anyone else experienced a similar situation?

Thanks


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Apparently there are two thyroid tests you can get for your dog. One is a basic thyroid, and it can come back as fine, even if it isn't. And the more extensive one, which is more expensive, can show in greater detail the results. I would definitely get some blood work and see if anything is going on.
Other than that, sorry I don't have any advice. Good luck, I hope it is something as simple as the thyroid. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't done it yet, but it's part of Duke's health testing so I'm familiar with it. If you go to your vet make sure you get the full thyroid panel. There is one that doesn't cover all the different levels, and one that does cover all the different values in her thyroid. If she's ever done one for breeding dogs, and she mentions it, that's probably the right one to use. Some do send to Hemopet, some don't. I think it's your preference in labs. 

If she isn't extremely low or high, you can probably manage it with kelp and not have to give her meds.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I haven't done it yet, but it's part of Duke's health testing so I'm familiar with it. If you go to your vet make sure you get the full thyroid panel. There is one that doesn't cover all the different levels, and one that does cover all the different values in her thyroid. If she's ever done one for breeding dogs, and she mentions it, that's probably the right one to use. Some do send to Hemopet, some don't. I think it's your preference in labs.
> 
> If she isn't extremely low or high, you can probably manage it with kelp and not have to give her meds.


According to? With respect to this dog, how does anyone know it is a low iodine issue?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Is the complete panel test called the T4? or am I waaay off? I had my dog tested a few years back with the complete panel, I thought it was the T4, my girl tested in around 4.3 I believe. I have not read much on alternatives for thyroid, using kelp is intriguing. Im off to research some.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

RiverRun said:


> Is the complete panel test called the T4? or am I waaay off? I had my dog tested a few years back with the complete panel, I thought it was the T4, my girl tested in around 4.3 I believe. I have not read much on alternatives for thyroid, using kelp is intriguing. Im off to research some.


Kelp is a source of iodine. If the abnormality in the thyroid is because of an iodine deficiency then kelp can be used to provide iodine. If the problem with the thyroid has nothing to do with iodine, then kelp is useless, unless you sell it of course.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> Kelp is a source of iodine. If the abnormality in the thyroid is because of an iodine deficiency then kelp can be used to provide iodine. If the problem with the thyroid has nothing to do with iodine, then kelp is useless, unless you sell it of course.


Well, I do believe that is what research is for; is it not? Blood panels and Thyroid test are there for a reason. There are ways to find out of your dog has a deficiency or not.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

RiverRun said:


> Is the complete panel test called the T4? or am I waaay off? I had my dog tested a few years back with the complete panel, I thought it was the T4, my girl tested in around 4.3 I believe. I have not read much on alternatives for thyroid, using kelp is intriguing. Im off to research some.


Yep, T4 panel as far as I know. I forgot to put the actual name in there. 

@monstersdad they will tell you if your dog is low or not and the range they're in if that's what you mean by according to.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> Yep, T4 panel as far as I know. I forgot to put the actual name in there.
> 
> @monstersdad they will tell you if your dog is low or not and the range they're in if that's what you mean by according to.


"According To" was directed at your recommendation about kelp. Low iodine is just one cause of thyroid trouble, so simply saying you can treat a thyroid problem with iodine supplementation is pure speculation.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

monster'sdad said:


> "According To" was directed at your recommendation about kelp. Low iodine is just one cause of thyroid trouble, so simply saying you can treat a thyroid problem with iodine supplementation is pure speculation.


The thyroid is made to convert iodine. Most of the time thyroid problems are related to iodine deficiences. If it's not, then no, kelp will not fix the disease, but it still supports the thyroid.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> The thyroid is made to convert iodine. Most of the time thyroid problems are related to iodine deficiences. If it's not, then no, kelp will not fix the disease, but it still supports the thyroid.


==

You couldn't be more wrong in the second sentence.

*"New research has shown that more than 90 percent of cases of hypothyroidism can be attributed to an inherited genetic disorder known as autoimmune lymphocytic thyroiditis. As with other genetic autoimmune disorders, thyroiditis causes the body to attack its own immune system, rendering certain systems inactive.

Read more: Autoimmune Thyroid Disease in Dogs - VetInfo"*


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Great, but not what I mean. Even if you have a dog that has Hashimoto's and they can't convert enough iodine into hormones, you have a dog that needs more iodine. At the base of it all, more iodine is normally needed.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Wrong......this disorder is treated safely and effectively with Soloxine.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would say for as many articles you can find that say it's 90% hereditary, there's as many studies that show otherwise. 

Toxic factors:
Various environmental toxins are associated with thyroid disruption.
There is a higher prevalence and risk of developing thyroiditis and
Environmental exposure to pesticides, industrial chemicals and

There's countless things linked to hypothyroidism and you can search a decent amount of studies on on the variety of issues relatied to thyroid issues. I'm sure they'd love for people to assume it's 90% hereditary... they would hate to have to be held accountable for using these toxins!

Check your facts, look at astudies, do you research.

http://www.greenmedinfo.com/search/gmi/thyroidism?page=2


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Tucker was hypo over the summer.

It didnt happen because of genes, but rather because of his seizure meds.
He gained weight i swear even if he looked at it! Slept continuously, and the aggression was WAY too much!

We did a basic T4 at his vet, showed that he was supposed to be between 15-30...tucker was 5.
After that, took him to my neuro to have a complete thyroid panel done... which included T4, T3, Free T4, TSH and one other thing.
This panel showed that his thyroid was in fact able to convert into iodine, but rather his med was altering his thyroid function...

Once off of pheno, 8 weeks later another full panel was done.
Everything came back into normal range, he doesnt sit still now.. and the aggression is much less..

The complete panel shows if the thyroid is able to convert, and whether there is still hormone (i believe it levels hormone)....anyway the full panel give you more results.
costed us $150, and in November i was worried about a few things with tuck.. thought his thyroid was having issues again, so i had the test run again.
He came back in perfect level.


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

tuckersmom20 said:


> Tucker was hypo over the summer.
> 
> It didnt happen because of genes, but rather because of his seizure meds.
> He gained weight i swear even if he looked at it! Slept continuously, and the aggression was WAY too much!
> ...


Bravo to an owner who went above and beyond to figure out the cause rather than just accepting it's 90% genetics. Your dog is lucky to have you!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Bravo to an owner who went above and beyond to figure out the cause rather than just accepting it's 90% genetics. Your dog is lucky to have you!


Yes Bravo that someone took their dog to a vet who ran the proper tests and found the problem. You notice that person didn't supplement with iodine or twigs, berries or herbs. 

Thyroid function and phenobarbital are well known, by the way. Any competent Vet would know to check thyroid function with a dog on that medication.


----------

